# Ride Report – Mulholland Drive (the road, not the movie)



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

It's a beautiful day in LA today so I decided to do a ride on Mulholland Drive. I got up there the easiest way possible via Sepulveda Boulevard. Here’s a pic from near the start of the climb at Valley Vista and Sepulveda. 











The climb is not that bad, about 3.5 miles averaging around 5%. Here’s Valley Meadow St. There was a news story about a house somewhere up in these hills a couple of weeks ago. It’s about to slide down on its neighbors!












Made it up to the top of the pass. Here’s the tunnel at the top. 











I’m finally up on Mulholland. Here’s the view from the freeway overpass of the 405 Freeway with the Skirball Center museum to the right. 











One of the hills on Mulholland. I would never, ever, EVER, use taking a picture as an excuse to stop in the middle of a climb, would I? Never, EVER!  :blush2: 











Views of the San Fernando Valley to the north of Mulholland and Stone Canyon Reservoir to the south. 



















The Beverly Glen intersection and the Benedict Canyon intersection. Down yonder reside tons of stars of stage and screen. 



















The famous "esses" of Mulholland Drive. 











One of the tonier neighborhoods as you approach Coldwater Canyon. Stars like Jack Nicholson and Marlon Brando live(d) in this area. Nicholson's house is in this pic. 











I did a post in the Lounge about a year ago where I tell the story of coming across a young 6 pointed buck on Mulholland and a minute later seeing William Shatner walking alongside the road. This is the spot where it all took place. 











The view from the Universal City overlook of well.....Universal City! 












Since the major climbing is essentially over with I decide to put my vest on. That 76* wind chill can really take it out of you!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

*Part 2 of 2*

Here's Runyon Canyon Park. A favorite hiking spot for many a celeb. 










I am so _not _going up that hill. I'm taking the downhill route! 











The Hollywood Bowl overlook that's the Bowl in the lower half of the frame. If it wasn't so hazy we'd be able to see downtown LA off in the distance. 












This pic needs no intro. 




















The white building at the top of the ridge is the Griffith Park Observatory. Immortalized in films like “Rebel Without a Cause”. 











Careening down Barham Boulevard. Dontcha love breaking the speed limit on your bike? 











The Warner Brothers Studios backlot. The canal is actually the LA River. The second pic is Warner Brothers as you approach from Olive Ave. 



















The Bob Hope Estate in Toluca Lake extends from the left side of the pic all the way down to where the cars are. 












A pic of the front of the estate. Obviously this entrance is never used. 








The stories the locals tell of Bob Hope are wonderful. Even after he retired Hope used to go to the local supermarkets and drug stores with his wife Dolores. They would wait in the checkout line just like everybody else and Hope would try out new material on the customers waiting in line as well as the checkout lady. 




The rest of my ride back is a slog across the valley. It’s basically 20 minutes of this. 











One more thing. Chandler Boulevard. Whenever I ride this stretch I think of our recently departed poster The Walrus, the Incorrigible Wanderer. I once did a post about a stoplight on this street and he knew exactly which light I was talking about. May he rest in peace.:sad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Think how nice that pic of the HOLLYWOOD s ign will look when all those condos and " mini-estates" are built up above it ........ 

http://www.reuters.com/article/ente...80213?feedType=RSS&feedName=entertainmentNews


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

il sogno those are great photos of a place a lot of us don't get a chance to see "up close" like that. Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

What a fabulous report, Sogno. I've ridden that stretch countless times ...

That first hill on Mulholland, the one leading up past Casiano and Jew-U, always seems to be just a _little bit longer_ than I think.
I have to admit, the "esses" are arguably more fun in a car.
Don't you love the wind as soon as you hit the tunnel on Sepulveda?
This route is a lot harder going the other way, especially climbing up Mulholland from Cahuenga. You chose wisely.
There are some interesting streets if you hang a right on Valley Meadow. Sort of hidden, sort of incongruous.
RIP Walrus for sure.
I used to work in that building on the left on Riverside. I _hated_ working around there.
The Bowl overlook is one of my favorite pic-taking spots. Here's a pic from a clear day:










You need to do ride reports more often. And that, as they say, is that.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Think how nice that pic of the HOLLYWOOD s ign will look when all those condos and " mini-estates" are built up above it ........
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/ente...80213?feedType=RSS&feedName=entertainmentNews


That's been in the news the last couple of weeks. The city simply cannot afford what they're asking for that piece of land. 

Yeah, I'm not looking forward to seeing someone's McMansion up there. Maybe Dolores Hope or someone will buy it and donate it to the city to use as a park or something.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

varoadie said:


> il sogno those are great photos of a place a lot of us don't get a chance to see "up close" like that. Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That first hill on Mulholland, the one leading up past Casiano and Jew-U, always seems to be just a _little bit longer_ than I think.
It gets hot up there too. My husband calls it the "schvitzbud" which translates to "steam bath". 

I have to admit, the "esses" are arguably more fun in a car.
No kidding! And it gets a bit steep at the top too.

Don't you love the wind as soon as you hit the tunnel on Sepulveda?
On a hot day, yes. 

This route is a lot harder going the other way, especially climbing up Mulholland from Cahuenga. You chose wisely.
I used to ride it the other way back in the 80's and early 90's. Now days the traffic on Cahuenga West is too dangerous IMO. I've done Mulholland westbound a few times by climbing up Multiview Drive in Studio City. It's okay if you can deal with the 12%+ gradient.

There are some interesting streets if you hang a right on Valley Meadow. Sort of hidden, sort of incongruous.
I actually rode in there a couple of weeks ago looking for that house that's sliding down the hill. Some of those streets are steep. I went up a 14% grade street to try and get to the house. I wound up not finding the house as I didn't have a map. Also my lowest gear on this bike is 39X23. Am I a masochist? No. It's just that I wore out my 13-26 cassette last year and haven't gotten around to replacing it. 

RIP Walrus for sure.
I miss him.  

I used to work in that building on the left on Riverside. I _hated_ working around there.
There is a stoplight right in front of that building. _Every time_ I get there it turns red just as I'm approaching it. I swear, if it's ever green when I get to that light, I'm gonna figure it's my lucky day and go out and buy a whole mess of lottery tickets. 

The Bowl overlook is one of my favorite pic-taking spots. Here's a pic from a clear day:
nice pic


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*I did enjoy that..*



varoadie said:


> il sogno those are great photos of a place a lot of us don't get a chance to see "up close" like that. Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


I was surprised it is that green. It rains a decent amount in the winter? Also, how about the traffic safety factor out there. I'd like to get out there sometime but I'd have to be careful on the hills err mountains both fitness wise and not killing myself either..... I'm outside of Miami so I'm used to some craziness with the drivers..


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lookrider said:


> I was surprised it is that green. It rains a decent amount in the winter? Also, how about the traffic safety factor out there. I'd like to get out there sometime but I'd have to be careful on the hills err mountains both fitness wise and not killing myself either..... I'm outside of Miami so I'm used to some craziness with the drivers..


It's been raining pretty good this winter. If you saw the Tour of California stage that finished in Pasadena on Sunday, you saw how much it was raining. 

Traffic wise, IMO Mulholland is one of the better roads to ride on. Because it ducks and dives and weaves along the spine of the Santa Monica Mtns. it's one of the few places where drivers _actually pay attention_ to their driving.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Terrific ride il sogno. I never knew someone could get cold in 76F...Come to Sweden and you'll freeze as soon as you land


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Outstanding report........I loved the descriptions as much as the pictures....Very well done


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

I miss California....sigh.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm disappointed. No dwarves, eerie music or Naomi Watts.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Where were the crazed knee dragging motorcyclists with the death wish?


----------



## stuck (Sep 17, 2005)

Brick Tamland said:


> I miss California....sigh.


+1. Gone 15 years, seeing stuff like that brings it back like it was yesterday. Actually worked construction on that museum (wasn't it the Getty Center) right off the 405 for a few weeks in between semesters in college. Killer drive in from Simi every day.

Wish I could figure a way to move back.

Nice pix though. :thumbsup:


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Where were the crazed knee dragging motorcyclists with the death wish?


Motorcycles are a bigger problem on Mulholland Highway. She was riding on Mulholland Drive. Sort of the same road, but two different areas.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Since the major climbing is essentially over with I decide to put my vest on. That 76* wind chill can really take it out of you!


You Californians are such weather weenies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You Californians are such weather weenies.


CAlifornians?

I was riding in Arizona last week.

70 some odd degrees outside and I saw guys riding in long sleeved jackets, full length tights, winter booties and long fingered gloves .............


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> CAlifornians?
> 
> I was riding in Arizona last week.
> 
> 70 some odd degrees outside and I saw guys riding in long sleeved jackets, full length tights, winter booties and long fingered gloves .............


did you point and laugh at them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> did you point and laugh at them?


Surely did.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

And I didn't appreciate it either!!!   It was 48 on my commute this morning. I was wearing warm gloves, a jacket, arm warmers, winter tights with knee warmers under, a hat, and it was still cold. 


It should be 82 for my ride home though, so I'll only need the arm and knee warmers.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

wayneanneli said:


> Terrific ride il sogno. I never knew someone could get cold in 76F...Come to Sweden and you'll freeze as soon as you land


Jeez, I'm getting cold just thinking about it! Where'd I put my arm warmers? 

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Where were the crazed knee dragging motorcyclists with the death wish?


I have a friend who rides motorcycles on Mulholland Hwy. He told me a story about how one time he rode out there (near the Rock Store for those of you in the know) and came upon ambulances near the bottom of one of the twisting descents. Two cyclists who had been going downhill were wiped out when a knee dragging motorcyclist going up the hill cut the corner on a blind curve. 

The cyclists had to be taken to the hospital. 

Mulholland Drive, (not the highway) is a lot closer to my house. I do ride Mulholland Highway but it's a longer ride with more hills. Great views tho.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Where were the crazed knee dragging motorcyclists with the death wish?


I sold my sport bike last spring. That's my excuse.


I.S. - awesome ride and piccies!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> I sold my sport bike last spring. That's my excuse.
> 
> 
> I.S. - awesome ride and piccies!


Thanks, Coop. I'll try and throw in flamethrowers in the next ride report. :wink5:


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Such nice stuff as we are getting cold stuff today. That looks like a fun climb.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

very nice "backyard" ride report Sognie! :thumbsup:


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Great report, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Very nice report, Sonya! That is an awesome ride. I loved climbing Sepulveda and Mulholland. I gotta do that route Mappy gave me again. Gotta do it the right way, though--start in Santa Monica and go up. Starting on Deep Canyon is a leg breaker.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

That's a damn fine ride report!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

YuriB said:


> That's a damn fine ride report!


Thanks, Mulholland Drive is one of my favorite rides. Yeah you have to climb up to it but once you're there there are many dips and turns and great views on all sides.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*I'll say!*



YuriB said:


> That's a damn fine ride report!


Back through the 80's into the early '90's my old club (Marina Del Rey) had several ride routes on many of those same roads.

One of my favorite memories is climbing up Sepulveda from the Valley in scorching summer heat, hitting the tunnel entrance, and coming out the other side with a 15 degree temperature drop and the "sea breeze" headwind for the long descent back to the westside.

Thanks for the memories.


----------

